# Moving



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I have to move my 125 gallon tank (filled with fish and 100lbs of LR.) do to remodeling. Is there a way I can do this without re-cycling the tank? Or do I need to move the fish and throw out the water?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Depending on how much work you want to do, I would get sarge plastic trash cans and place them in the general are of the new location. After speaking in chat, I know that it is across the room. Place the live rock and fish in 5g buckets, if appropriate, filled with tank water. 

You said, in chat, that the floor was a relatively smooth granite floor. Remove the substrate to lighten the load and lift it on to a piano mover or (yikes) slide it across the floor. The second option may mark the floor or even scratch it.

Replace the substrate, water and live stock. You may have to replace some water so have some ready just like you would if doing a water change.

Enlist a few buddies with the promise of a cookout or some cold browns once the job is completed.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a 55g full of mixing SW (for water changes). I have 2 empty 10 gallon tanks and 2 5 gallon buckets. I'm also hoping to get a 20 or 29 gallon for the stand I bought, only to have the original 20 break. Would that be enough to keep it from cycling, or do I need to buy more buckets?


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

I am no expert but I think that no mater what you do you are going to have at least a mini cycle. just because you have to move so much out of the tank to move it, heres a segustion and I don't know your money situation but call a safe moving co and see if they could use safe jacks to lift the whole thing at once. just a thought


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I already moved it and I'm re-cycling it.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

The tank is now in the new location. But the filter broke in the process. So I'm having to order a new one.


----------

